# How big is a Schutzhund field?



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I always read "regulation size" but nobody ever says how big a regulation size Sch field is. Any ideas?


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I always read "regulation size" but nobody ever says how big a regulation size Sch field is. Any ideas?


as far as I always understood the regulation size is the size of a regular soccer/football field, same as in the IPO.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I heard the same thing "regulation soccer field size". I searched the SchH USA rulebook and the only actual size they mention is the size of the protection field. (100 meters x 80 meters) at least 6 ft (2 meters) away from natural or man-made boundaries on all sides.


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> I heard the same thing "regulation soccer field size". I searched the SchH USA rulebook and the only actual size they mention is the size of the protection field. (100 meters x 80 meters) at least 6 ft (2 meters) away from natural or man-made boundaries on all sides.



Yes Lacey, that is correct. That is the minimum required to hold a club trial. This is not counting tracking requirements as that is based on number of dogs participating.

Robert


----------

